# Tormach 1100 Mill with ATC, 4th Axis, other goodies for $5000 in El Paso, TX



## BGHansen

No affiliation from the seller though I wish it was closer, then I'd have two of them.  Has the auto tool changer, power draw bar, auto oiler, fogbuster, 4th axis, SprutCam, don't know if it's Mach 3 or PathPilot.  Might be a good deal for someone.

Bruce










						CNC Tormach Pcnc 1100
					

I have for sale 2013 Tormach PCNC 1100 (Series 3) The machine is in excellent condition, was used to cut aluminum and plastic only. Specifications: Table Size 34”x9.5” Travel 18”x9.5”x16.25” Spindle...



					dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## cjtoombs

Wow, that's a great price.  That won't be for sale for long.  About a third of what I would expect to pay for that, they seem to go high nowadays.


----------

